# New Harley Benton FanFret-8



## Van Portogal

What do you think?

https://www.thomann.de/it/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qeb_dlx.htm


----------



## Wildebeest

It looks like the Agile version of an Agile.


----------



## odibrom

Specs look legit. Pity they have only one photo of it.


----------



## p88

Wildebeest said:


> It looks like the Agile version of an Agile.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Wildebeest said:


> It looks like the Agile version of an Agile.



Shut 'er down, folks. Thread's over.


----------



## Miek

Wildebeest said:


> It looks like the Agile version of an Agile.



holy ....


----------



## Hollowway

Wildebeest said:


> It looks like the Agile version of an Agile.





Seriously, though. Can we please stop placing random names on the stuff coming out of this Korean factory? Agile was first, so they're legitimate. But Kraken, Shawn, Harley Benton, etc. are trying to pretend they're something different?


----------



## You

What pickups are used in the stock model of this guitar? I do not comprehend german, and the pictures are quite low resolution.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

You said:


> What pickups are used in the stock model of this guitar? I do not comprehend german, and the pictures are quite low resolution.



No-name/in house pickups.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

pretty cheap for a fanned fret 8


----------



## Fraz666

an Agile for EU? splendid! 
I'll look for the 7

edit: the 7 is only in purple burl but with a good 27"/25.5" scale


----------



## vansinn

Well, this is somewhat interesting:
* 25.5"-27" scaling - juuust enough for both light up-tuning and Eb, though 25.5-27.5 would be better and more overall useful for a wider audience
* 20" radius - fine for barre's and fast shred
* passive pickups - quality yet unknownm but at least passives 

I am per definition a touch skeptical with the basswood body; not because I dislike this wood, but because sub-par variants of it tends to turn things worse than sub-par woods of higher densities.
I would have preferred the classic known-to-work and still inexpensive basswood-maple laminate.

It remains to be seen how well it'll all work out, of course, and will be interesting when reports starts coming in..

One key issue will keep me away as a buyer: It's too narrow at the headstock.
54mm nut width is the same as on my Riot 8 ltd, and simply doesn't allow fluidly playing complex fingering or chords at 1st/2nd fret.
What a pity, as a 56mm nut with almost linear spacing, expanding a bit on the two lower strings, is all that's needed.

We need more large manufacturers going multiscale! 
As such, almost all respect to Harley Benton - if only they'd come out with their own design instead of copycatting others..
And if only they would read a whole lotta loving posts on what we really really need, like in here..


----------



## Van Portogal

Pickups are HBZ that should be decent... 
I'll take the 8 as soon as it come out, as I already have two harley bentons that are fantastic guitar.

They're getting serious with fan frets:

https://www.thomann.de/it/harley_benton_fanfret_7_tpb_dlx.htm

https://www.thomann.de/it/harley_benton_fanfret_baritone_tbf_dlx.htm

https://www.thomann.de/it/harley_benton_fanfret_5b_black_burl_dlx.htm


----------



## TheBloodstained

...dat' 7-string!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Even Harley Benton got that headstocks MUST match body finish


----------



## lewis

Hollowway said:


> Seriously, though. Can we please stop placing random names on the stuff coming out of this Korean factory? Agile was first, so they're legitimate. But *Kraken*, Shawn, Harley Benton, etc. are trying to pretend they're something different?



hey now, my Kraken is damn killer!! haha


----------



## bostjan

There must be some sort of tax reason for this.


----------



## gujukal

Are these made in Korea? Could be pretty damn good for the price, probably need pickup change though.


----------



## bostjan

gujukal said:


> Are these made in Korea? Could be pretty damn good for the price, probably need pickup change though.



If they are the same pickups as Agile, they are surprisingly decent as is.


----------



## lewis

what scale lengths are the 7 strings and 8 strings?. These look nice and also a good mod platform


----------



## unclejemima218

Wildebeest said:


> It looks like the Agile version of an Agile.



ah CHRIST


----------



## Nlelith

I always thought these were made in China?


----------



## welsh_7stinger

Well bye bye money as soon as i can afford the 8. But on a more series note of these. is it me or dose it look like the perpendicular fret is 5 or 6. wouldn't that make it not that easy to play for leads and such?


----------



## Van Portogal

Perpendicular fret is 9.

But there's also a seven with straight frets and nicer pickups

https://www.thomann.de/it/harley_benton_baritone_7sb_dlx_series.htm


I'd like an 8 with this nicer pickups and maple fretboard... if we are a number that write to thomann asking for maple board and this nicer pickups perhaps they will make it...


----------



## indreku

took the plunge and ordered the 6 string FF baritone.

will do a full overview and review when I will get it(hopefully in 2-3 weeks) with pics.


----------



## p0ke

Well, HBZ pickups can mean anything I guess. I bought a 6-string Harley Benton Explorer a couple of years ago, and yeah, it does look pretty nice, but that's where the good parts end 

I bought it because I wanted an Explorer with a Floyd (yep, could've bought a Kelly, but I prefer the more classic look of a "normal" Explorer"), and it was dirt cheap. I tried it as is, but the Floyd was too crappy to even just strum on  It was the cheapest I've ever seen, it didn't even have the normal "Licensed under Floyd Rose patent" -text  The fine tuners were too stiff to use at all and the pickups (HBZ's, actives... ) were the muddiest ones I've ever heard. And extremely loud  The good part with those was that they had EMG-style quick connectors (!), so I put 81X and 85X pickups in it. The pickup rings' screws didn't fit the EMG's though, so I had to buy new ones separately. 
Then I bought an Ibanez Edge Pro tremolo for it, but could never get the intonation quite right. Sometime later I bought the 27-fret Xiphos which has an Edge 3, and swapped the bridges on the guitars and blocked the Edge 3 on the Explorer. The funny part with this, is that even though the Edge Pro was a direct replacement for the original bridge, the Edge 3 didn't fit without some routing  

By the way, I managed to sell the bridge for 20&#8364; with a description similar to "If you want the ....tiest bridge ever, this one's for you" 

--- 

Just something to keep in mind when considering buying a Harley Benton  

Then again, I also have a Harley Benton 6-string bass, and I actually like it. So I guess they're not all bad...


----------



## indreku

p0ke said:


> Well, HBZ pickups can mean anything I guess. I bought a 6-string Harley Benton Explorer a couple of years ago, and yeah, it does look pretty nice, but that's where the good parts end
> 
> I bought it because I wanted an Explorer with a Floyd (yep, could've bought a Kelly, but I prefer the more classic look of a "normal" Explorer"), and it was dirt cheap. I tried it as is, but the Floyd was too crappy to even just strum on  It was the cheapest I've ever seen, it didn't even have the normal "Licensed under Floyd Rose patent" -text  The fine tuners were too stiff to use at all and the pickups (HBZ's, actives... ) were the muddiest ones I've ever heard. And extremely loud  The good part with those was that they had EMG-style quick connectors (!), so I put 81X and 85X pickups in it. The pickup rings' screws didn't fit the EMG's though, so I had to buy new ones separately.
> Then I bought an Ibanez Edge Pro tremolo for it, but could never get the intonation quite right. Sometime later I bought the 27-fret Xiphos which has an Edge 3, and swapped the bridges on the guitars and blocked the Edge 3 on the Explorer. The funny part with this, is that even though the Edge Pro was a direct replacement for the original bridge, the Edge 3 didn't fit without some routing
> 
> By the way, I managed to sell the bridge for 20 with a description similar to "If you want the ....tiest bridge ever, this one's for you"
> 
> ---
> 
> Just something to keep in mind when considering buying a Harley Benton
> 
> Then again, I also have a Harley Benton 6-string bass, and I actually like it. So I guess they're not all bad...



Well,

I know the risks,
As I've read and seen more videos where the quality of the instruments has gone up is higher I took the chance.
In addition, it has single bridge style so less hassle as it is probably at the level of average 7-8 bridges(from china) you find on cheaper guitars and they kind of work so no problem there. Tuners and pickups are things you can change and as I'm buying from Thomann you can always return it and state bad quality or have it exchanged.


----------



## cip 123

I Believe Harley Benton are made in China, it's like Thomann's own brand.

i have a 5 string bass, its actually pretty good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I legit have no GAS for a fanned fret... but that 6-string barrytoan seem really, really cool.


----------



## vansinn

Anyone taken the plunge on one of the fanned yet?
Any reviews, even just a mini?

I'm somewhat interested in the fanned seven string version..


----------



## Van Portogal

There in a post on 7-8 String Guitar Users group on facebook!


----------



## pedroduartewr

Van Portogal said:


> There in a post on 7-8 String Guitar Users group on facebook!



Just checked it...
Sounded good until I saw his later post(which has since been removed)

It showed some finish issues on the back and on the horns, worse than that, the fretboard was poorly cut/dented on the higher frets...

Also concerning the higher frets... they were lifting... on a NEW guitar!

I was getting kinda interested, a neck-through 8 string fan-fret for 400&#8364; (~425$)... but, in the light of this... I'm sitting this one out...


----------



## vansinn

Well.. those (7 and 8) may not be perfect, but I'm thinking..
At those crazily low prices, could be great as mod projects.
I often feel like replacing the frets for a different wire, so perfect moment for trimming the fretboard.

Potential lacquer issues aren't that nice; might be avoided by communicating with seller (like Thomann) about checking the axe against such impunities before buying.

Maybe tuners are ok, maybe not; but a new set ain't that expensive, and in my case, at least one would be swapped for a detuner anyways.

Pups should be ok, at least for a while, and how many do not replace at least one pickup anyways..

Which would leave me with the bridge/single-saddles; again maybe ok, maybe not, but could be done later on if needed.

What's important is how decent the actual build is wrt stability, tone, sustain..


----------



## laxu

vansinn said:


> Well.. those (7 and 8) may not be perfect, but I'm thinking..
> At those crazily low prices, could be great as mod projects.
> I often feel like replacing the frets for a different wire, so perfect moment for trimming the fretboard.
> 
> Potential lacquer issues aren't that nice; might be avoided by communicating with seller (like Thomann) about checking the axe against such impunities before buying.
> 
> Maybe tuners are ok, maybe not; but a new set ain't that expensive, and in my case, at least one would be swapped for a detuner anyways.
> 
> Pups should be ok, at least for a while, and how many do not replace at least one pickup anyways..
> 
> Which would leave me with the bridge/single-saddles; again maybe ok, maybe not, but could be done later on if needed.
> 
> What's important is how decent the actual build is wrt stability, tone, sustain..



That sounds like you would just end up with a guitar that costs at least twice as much especially if you put a price on your time.


----------



## pedroduartewr

laxu said:


> That sounds like you would just end up with a guitar that costs at least twice as much especially if you put a price on your time.



Exactly! These things would be good mod projects if only the electronics and hardware were meh...

Fretwork being that botched will take time and money to fix...


----------



## Van Portogal

I swear that my Harley Benton r-458 has a better fretwork than my RGIRG28FE. 
The second has very much better woods, sustain, playability, tighter-better sounding lower strings.
This was a first attempt with fanned frets, incoming production wil be better.
I'm not buying yet because I want 9 string fanned frets and 8 string straight frets with roswell pickups and maple fretboard.


----------



## pedroduartewr

Van Portogal said:


> I swear that my Harley Benton r-458 has a better fretwork than my RGIRG28FE.
> The second has very much better woods, sustain, playability, tighter-better sounding lower strings.
> This was a first attempt with fanned frets, incoming production wil be better.
> I'm not buying yet because I want 9 string fanned frets and 8 string straight frets with roswell pickups and maple fretboard.



I hope so, because I did get excited about this model, if I do end up getting one, it's getting a refinish and Laces!


----------



## vansinn

laxu said:


> That sounds like you would just end up with a guitar that costs at least twice as much especially if you put a price on your time.



I mostly/partially agree; however..
If the basic work on this axe is ok off factory, I'll leave it an open question how much I'd have to pay for another instrument that's 'just right' out of the box..

Parts may have a price to them, for sure, but as I said, at least some parts we all often do replace anyways.

I often wish to refret anyways, as I favor German hard alloy fretwire and prefer a certain fret profile, which in general isn't used on most buyware.

On a potential mod project like this (haven't decided), I'd disregard the time invested, as I would do it simply because.. because, and for potentially ending up with an axe working out as intended, and still less expensive than other out of the box thingies.


----------



## indreku

Got my FF baritone 6 string

will do a NGD soon...first few upgrades


----------



## icipher

sweet


----------



## BouhZik

Hollowway said:


> Seriously, though. Can we please stop placing random names on the stuff coming out of this Korean factory? Agile was first, so they're legitimate. But Kraken, Shawn, Harley Benton, etc. are trying to pretend they're something different?



You mean because agile was the first coming out of this factory, then everything else coming out of this factory isn't legit or should be named agile ?


----------



## Triple-J

So Thomann have updated the site with better pics and there's some video reviews for the 8 & 7 starting to appear online.














https://www.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qeb_dlx.htm


----------



## laxu

Looks a lot better there. Seems like you could have a decent instrument if you get one without anything more than cosmetic build flaws and maybe swap the electronics.


----------



## chopeth

I'm starting to save for a multiscale RAN but finding this guitar 8 times cheaper makes me think twice, of course the quality, built and materials are nothing comparable but...


----------



## Zhysick

I absolutely lived my Agile Pendulum. I regret selling it so now I am thinking of this one...

Also the baritone 6 which looks badass aswell!


----------



## chopeth

^ happy 1000 posts!  get one of those inexpensive HB and I'll hear what you have to say


----------



## Anquished

This is pretty interesting. 

It doesn't look half bad for the price and that review was reassuring!


----------



## 77zark77

Hollowway said:


> Seriously, though. Can we please stop placing random names on the stuff coming out of this Korean factory? Agile was first, so they're legitimate. But Kraken, Shawn, Harley Benton, etc. are trying to pretend they're something different?



Seriously, that's what was done in the eighties with Matsumoku


----------



## Leberbs

Wildebeest said:


> It looks like the Agile version of an Agile.



I haven't laughed this hard on SSO before. Damn that was good lol


----------



## blacai

Harley benton guitars are made in China, although the "owner" of the factory is the korean Saein.


----------



## Narayane

I am also looking to buy this baby, pity that they are all sold out for now ...  But the delivery time which was once 1st of march is now changed to 20th of february! And yes that yt review helps alot, the guitar itself looks much better in real life than on those pic. And I spoke with the owner a little bit, and he said that for budget mutli-scale 8 string you couldnt choose better 

ps. it's not rip off a Agile. It's clone of Legator NFR Ninja.


----------



## Vandrovec

indreku said:


> took the plunge and ordered the 6 string FF baritone.
> 
> will do a full overview and review when I will get it(hopefully in 2-3 weeks) with pics.


did you get the bari? How is it?


----------



## lewis

Im really wanting the 8 string. What a perfect platform to mod. Locking tuners and new pickups and suddenly what an instrument for the money.

I am so tired of string tension being a nightmare across the neck. I need a fannes fret in my life. Lead playing is going to be a dream again. Winner.


----------



## indreku

Vandrovec said:


> did you get the bari? How is it?



Yes I did,

will do a review one day,

love it, but been busy moving and took away a chunk of my time last few months.
Contemplating of getting a second one, to have one as main and second as backup for lives


----------



## raadoo

Like most of you, I'm totally titillated towards modding the heck out of the HB. I was just looking over some possible pickup replacements to chuck into her and half settled on the EMG 808x but then I noticed a thing. 
It says:

_Built into a Bass Pickup housing - therefore no direct replacement for a regular Humbucker._​Does that mean that it's not a simple replacement on the HB FanFret 8 or am I missing something?


----------



## bostjan

sickdesigner said:


> Like most of you, I'm totally titillated towards modding the heck out of the HB. I was just looking over some possible pickup replacements to chuck into her and half settled on the EMG 808x but then I noticed a thing.
> It says:
> 
> _Built into a Bass Pickup housing - therefore no direct replacement for a regular Humbucker._​Does that mean that it's not a simple replacement on the HB FanFret 8 or am I missing something?



Since the Harley Benton is equipped with HZ's, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## raadoo

bostjan said:


> Since the Harley Benton is equipped with HZ's, it shouldn't be a problem.



Excellent, thank you!


----------



## lewis

Wait i thought this being a fanned fret the pickups would need to be 9 string..?

So will 8 string active mount fit in this? Because that would make life so much easier


----------



## knispler

lewis said:


> Wait i thought this being a fanned fret the pickups would need to be 9 string..?
> 
> So will 8 string active mount fit in this? Because that would make life so much easier



I honestly do not know. But EMG gives details on their pickup dimensions. So if you have the guitar, you can easily measure it and compare it to the EMG housing sizes.


----------



## welsh_7stinger

lewis said:


> Wait i thought this being a fanned fret the pickups would need to be 9 string..?
> 
> So will 8 string active mount fit in this? Because that would make life so much easier



I own one of these and i had this question going in my head till the day it arrived at my door. When i had a chance i found the d-activator 8 i had laying around and eye balled it with the stock pick up and it matched size wise. I then went to install it and found perfect fit (for passive into a soapbar route). So i figure they are indeed 8 string pick ups not 9 string ones.


----------



## lewis

welsh_7stinger said:


> I own one of these and i had this question going in my head till the day it arrived at my door. When i had a chance i found the d-activator 8 i had laying around and eye balled it with the stock pick up and it matched size wise. I then went to install it and found perfect fit (for passive into a soapbar route). So i figure they are indeed 8 string pick ups not 9 string ones.



Ah this is amazing. Thank you buddy.

In which case, I plan to buy the EMG 81-8 and 60-8 set, and then get the Fishman universal rechargeable battery pack (hopefully it will fit in the back plate) to charge/power them.

In case you didnt know, its a battery pack/plate that is wired to active pickups. It is a lithium battery and you plug in a micro USB to power it. Means you just recharge the guitar when its low (which a light on the pack tells you) instead of A) needing room somewhere for a 9volt battery and B) having to replace them whenever they are dead.


----------



## welsh_7stinger

lewis said:


> Ah this is amazing. Thank you buddy.
> 
> In which case, I plan to buy the EMG 81-8 and 60-8 set, and then get the Fishman universal rechargeable battery pack (hopefully it will fit in the back plate) to charge/power them.
> 
> In case you didnt know, its a battery pack/plate that is wired to active pickups. It is a lithium battery and you plug in a micro USB to power it. Means you just recharge the guitar when its low (which a light on the pack tells you) instead of A) needing room somewhere for a 9volt battery and B) having to replace them whenever they are dead.



i am not sure if the back cavity is large enough to hold it. Ill try and get some photos of the inside of mine when i get home and place a object as a point of scale.


----------



## lewis

welsh_7stinger said:


> i am not sure if the back cavity is large enough to hold it. Ill try and get some photos of the inside of mine when i get home and place a object as a point of scale.



thanks man that would be great.

This is how its supposed to fit -


----------



## lewis

welsh_7stinger said:


> i am not sure if the back cavity is large enough to hold it. Ill try and get some photos of the inside of mine when i get home and place a object as a point of scale.



hey bud, did you happen to check this out?


----------



## welsh_7stinger

lewis said:


> hey bud, did you happen to check this out?



Sorry to have taken ages to get photo to you. Ive been ill as hell this week. I managed to get a photo of the cavity just moments ago with a tape measure to show scale.

Sidenote The reason the wiring is messy is i changed out the bridge pup so thats my doing not the way it came to me.


----------



## lewis

welsh_7stinger said:


> Sorry to have taken ages to get photo to you. Ive been ill as hell this week. I managed to get a photo of the cavity just moments ago with a tape measure to show scale.
> 
> Sidenote The reason the wiring is messy is i changed out the bridge pup so thats my doing not the way it came to me.



hmm yeah that does seem compact. Sorry to hear about your illness man.

I think how the rechargeable pack works is a square part that the USB plugs into, sticks to the underside of the plate and the lithium battery is connected via a wire that goes just under it.

But Im not sure how that will work in that guitar given how little room there is. I might have to keep it passive in this then. Go Bareknuckle, Lace or even Seymour Duncan perhaps. Pegasus or something.


----------



## Narayane

I am gonna get my guitar monday acording to UPS! So excited, I am gonna put some pic for you guys as soon I get this to my hands! Has anyone did the pickups changed yet? Or do the meassures? Will EMG 808 fit the holes of stock pickups?


----------



## lewis

Narayane said:


> I am gonna get my guitar monday acording to UPS! So excited, I am gonna put some pic for you guys as soon I get this to my hands! Has anyone did the pickups changed yet? Or do the meassures? Will EMG 808 fit the holes of stock pickups?



If you could man that would be fantastic.
Also im sure EMGs will fit perfectly its just lack of battery space that might be an issue


----------



## lewis

could not wait any longer and impulsively ordered one just now. I was waiting on the sale of my RG8 at the end of the month to fund it, but given the buyer has put down a deposit on it to hold it until end of this month, I felt confident enough in pulling the trigger on this in advance.

Cant wait to get it now. Ive needed a FF for ages now given tuning and string tension has been a nightmare for me so far. Im constantly snapping the high even using an 8 on top

Will do a NGD when it arrives and some sort of Kemper test.


----------



## indreku

pulled the trigger for a second 6 string version, will do a review when it will arrive, as 1 one is already so modded due to lives and didn't get the chance to even test it out with original pickups - got the second as backup guitar for my first HB FF - currently pulled of 3 lives with the first one and have worked no issues so far - upgraded pickups to lace deathbuckers and tuners to planet waves locking.
One issue has thou surfaced the neck seems to be shrinking as the edges of the frets are outwards as before and need to be filed bit down


----------



## lewis

indreku said:


> pulled the trigger for a second 6 string version, will do a review when it will arrive, as 1 one is already so modded due to lives and didn't get the chance to even test it out with original pickups - got the second as backup guitar for my first HB FF - currently pulled of 3 lives with the first one and have worked no issues so far - upgraded pickups to lace deathbuckers and tuners to planet waves locking.
> One issue has thou surfaced the neck seems to be shrinking as the edges of the frets are outwards as before and need to be filed bit down


Neck shrinking??. Weird. Never heard of that before.

What climate is the guitar usually in?? Maybe weather/temperature/humidty has affected the wood somehow?.

All of ideas if it isnt that.


----------



## Narayane

Guess what just has arrived!  Sorry for potato quality pictures but I didnt had much time I flee from my workplace just to meet the UPS courier xD From quick look and 15 minutes of playing I can say:
Some imperfections on freatboard (red circled) which looks like a lighter area on wood (propably leftovers of some machinework). I treat the fretboard with Dunlop liquid and it helps a bit (the area get darker) but anyway it's not a big issue. Two mayby three little stains on a back of a guitar, but overall I cant pretty much argue aboute anything more! The frets are well polished, and I dint found any bumb frets yet, there are no sharp edges.The whole neck feels great and its well done. The saddles are good, machinehead works fine and stable, mono rail bridge looks good, the strings action could be lower, when I come back after work I will shure low down the saddles a bit, although it's not that bad. Electronics: no hissing or any other undesireable sound, of course these hb are no EMG's but I can say that for first impression they are better than RG8 stocks.

PS. The transition to multiscale guitar was effortelss, I didnt even feel that I'm playing on guitar with "crooked" frets 

Overall:
Look 10/10
Finish 7/10
Hardware 8/10
Electronic 7/10
Playability and accesable to high frets 9/10


----------



## lewis

Narayane said:


> Guess what just has arrived!  Sorry for potato quality pictures but I didnt had much time I flee from my workplace just to meet the UPS courier xD From quick look and 15 minutes of playing I can say:
> Some imperfections on freatboard (red circled) which looks like a lighter area on wood (propably leftovers of some machinework). I treat the fretboard with Dunlop liquid and it helps a bit (the area get darker) but anyway it's not a big issue. Two mayby three little stains on a back of a guitar, but overall I cant pretty much argue aboute anything more! The frets are well polished, and I dint found any bumb frets yet, there are no sharp edges.The whole neck feels great and its well done. The saddles are good, machinehead works fine and stable, mono rail bridge looks good, the strings action could be lower, when I come back after work I will shure low down the saddles a bit, although it's not that bad. Electronics: no hissing or any other undesireable sound, of course these hb are no EMG's but I can say that for first impression they are better than RG8 stocks.
> 
> PS. The transition to multiscale guitar was effortelss, I didnt even feel that I'm playing on guitar with "crooked" frets
> 
> Overall:
> Look 10/10
> Finish 7/10
> Hardware 8/10
> Electronic 7/10
> Playability and accesable to high frets 9/10



Man thanks for the review and the pictures.
Good god this thing is so s3xy!!!!. Cant wait to get mine.
I will update the post when mine arrives. Hopefully no issues in transit (Germany>UK)

also, what tuning are you guys putting these in?
my band tuning is Drop G#open tuning. With some planned songs with the G# down to an F and the 2nd lowest string down to a drop also.


----------



## Narayane

After lowering the saddles (no thrus rod corection was needed) the action is great for my needs. I will use more dunlop oil for the marks on fretboard, but honstely, they are visable only under high light so not a problem at all. Hope @lewis that you will be lucky to get yourself a good one, because like many people wrote before with HB is lottery, sometimes is good one, sometimes could be better. The only thing that I was a bit upset is the 8th machinehead hole didnt fit the 0.80w string (maybe because I have a GHS 80w and it has very thic wound from start to finish, otherwise like EB or daddario when the wound is thinner at the end) so I stayed with stock 10-74, the string are fresh and in good condition, looks like brand new, I am tunning it to F. ... By the way I speak before ordering with some thomann employee and he said thet EVERY HB guitar now get QC so if it is true than no need to be worry


----------



## lewis

Narayane said:


> After lowering the saddles (no thrus rod corection was needed) the action is great for my needs. I will use more dunlop oil for the marks on fretboard, but honstely, they are visable only under high light so not a problem at all. Hope @lewis that you will be lucky to get yourself a good one, because like many people wrote before with HB is lottery, sometimes is good one, sometimes could be better. The only thing that I was a bit upset is the 8th machinehead hole didnt fit the 0.80w string (maybe because I have a GHS 80w and it has very thic wound from start to finish, otherwise like EB or daddario when the wound is thinner at the end) so I stayed with stock 10-74, the string are fresh and in good condition, looks like brand new, I am tunning it to F. ... By the way *I speak before ordering with some thomann employee and he said thet EVERY HB guitar now get QC so if it is true than no need to be worry*



I pray thats the case, I REALLY do not want the inconvenience of a lemon arriving and having to send it back for a replacement etc.


----------



## blacai

what about this?
Fretboard: Roseacer (thermally treated maple wood)"

does that mean it is just maple heated to get the color of rosewood?


----------



## lewis

blacai said:


> what about this?
> Fretboard: Roseacer (thermally treated maple wood)"
> 
> does that mean it is just maple heated to get the color of rosewood?



ooooh i hadnt noticed that. That would be pretty sweet. I prefer maple boards in tone


----------



## Fraz666

I got the 7 fanned and I'm happy.
the frets are a bit sharp in the edges and the pickups are 'tired' but the rest is great: really good looking wood and the overall quality is fine

I'll put a 808x on it


----------



## hari

I&#8217;ve bought a 7 string recently too. I have no big complaints, taking into consideration the price I've paid - 299 Euros. There are some imperfection eg. traces of glue near the knobs, some small scratches at the side of the fretboard, the fret edges could be more polished but overall i was surprised with quality. My main axe is 8 string Schecter Banshee and i don&#8217;t see a huge difference in playability but in the future i would like to replace those no-name pickups. They are tolerable but not really suitable for recording/gigs.

One thing me bother though. I couldn&#8217;t get the low H to tune along all frets. When the guitar come to me, there was a nearly semi-ton difference between 0 and 24 fret. I&#8217;ve managed to pull back the saddle on the bridge but the difference is still about 15% . What else could i do to fix it myself ?


----------



## lewis

hari said:


> Ive bought a 7 string recently too. I have no big complaints, taking into consideration the price I've paid - 299 Euros. There are some imperfection eg. traces of glue near the knobs, some small scratches at the side of the fretboard, the fret edges could be more polished but overall i was surprised with quality. My main axe is 8 string Schecter Banshee and i dont see a huge difference in playability but in the future i would like to replace those no-name pickups. They are tolerable but not really suitable for recording/gigs.
> 
> One thing me bother though. I couldnt get the low H to tune along all frets. When the guitar come to me, there was a nearly semi-ton difference between 0 and 24 fret. Ive managed to pull back the saddle on the bridge but the difference is still about 15% . *What else could i do to fix it myself* ?


Could be truss rod adjustments?

maybe just need different gauge string?. Not sure really.


----------



## lewis

blacai said:


> what about this?
> Fretboard: Roseacer (thermally treated maple wood)"
> 
> does that mean it is just maple heated to get the color of rosewood?



having looked again at the description via Thomann's website, where did you get Roseacer from?. The description for me clearly says "Rosewood"?

I would prefer Roseacre personally but Rosewood does not bother me too much.


----------



## blacai

lewis said:


> having looked again at the description via Thomann's website, where did you get Roseacer from?. The description for me clearly says "Rosewood"?
> 
> I would prefer Roseacre personally but Rosewood does not bother me too much.



If you check the website in different languages for different models the spec changesGerman)- (English)
*6 Baritone:*
Griffbrett: Roseacer - Fretboard: Rosewood
*7's*
Griffbrett: Roseacer - Fretboard: Roseacer (thermally treated maple wood)
*8's*
Griffbrett: Roseacer - Fretboard: Rosewood


So actually, I would think they are "Roseacer" but better call them and ask directly


----------



## chopeth

blacai said:


> If you check the website in different languages for different models the spec changesGerman)- (English)
> *6 Baritone:*
> Griffbrett: Roseacer - Fretboard: Rosewood
> *7's*
> Griffbrett: Roseacer - Fretboard: Roseacer (thermally treated maple wood)
> *8's*
> Griffbrett: Roseacer - Fretboard: Rosewood
> 
> 
> So actually, I would think they are "Roseacer" but better call them and ask directly



In Spanish it's "palorrosa", a more direct translation, but I guess the "roseacer" sounds a bit like wrong, it sounds to me like "rosacea", which would mean "of the kind of the rose" in my language, pardon if I'm wrong.


----------



## blacai

chopeth said:


> In Spanish it's "palorrosa", a more direct translation, but I guess the "roseacer" sounds a bit like wrong, it sounds to me like "rosacea", which would mean "of the kind of the rose" in my language, pardon if I'm wrong.


Yes, I also checked spanish(I am from Spain though) and I noticed the same. "roseacer" is something strange and odd. "Rosacea" belongs to the family of "Dalbergia" and "Rosewood" to the family of "Fabaceae". 

I am not an expert and I might be wrong, so no idea 
There is a thread about it:
http://theharleybentonclub.proboards.com/thread/1608/question-roseacer-fretboard
I forgot, "it might be also rose-acer,that actually means rose-aceracea, and maple belongs to that family


----------



## Narayane

In my 8-string version, I am pretty shure that this is typicall rosewood fingerboard. I have second guitar with rosewood fingerboard, and they feel the same imo.


----------



## lewis

Narayane said:


> In my 8-string version, I am pretty shure that this is typicall rosewood fingerboard. I have second guitar with rosewood fingerboard, and they feel the same imo.



When did you get the 8 dude?

A new shipment only just came in for order 3 days ago. Im wondering if these new batch have made the switch to maple. Given the new legislation stopping the use of Rosewood due to over harvesting.

Like i said earlier, I actually prefer Maple in feel and tone but its not a deal breaker if my new one is made still using up a batch of Rosewood they already had before these laws came in.


----------



## lewis

Yeah mine arrived.
This thing is godly for the money. I have no imperfections on mine.
Action is a little too high and the tension on the high 10 is too much for my tuning. But the 74 low is perfect for a low G# and down to an F.

Tuners will defo need to be replaced however.
Pics to follow


----------



## lewis

pictures -


----------



## Narayane

Good one! Glad you got fine, cheers!


----------



## Jarmake

Hmmm, I'd like to order one of these some day. Just to try out an 8-stringer. And a fanned fret at that! The transition between 6 and 7 strings have been easy enough, so maybe there won't be so much problems with 8 strings either.


----------



## chopeth

Jarmake said:


> The transition between 6 and 7 strings have been easy enough, so maybe there won't be so much problems with 8 strings either.



That's the opposite most people I've asked to claim. I'm also curious to try 8 strings and the ff adds even more, plus my transition from 6 to 7 was easy enough too but I've hear 8 stringers need a completely different approach to get the best out of it.

I think I'm not proficient enough with my 7s to go a step further, I almost abandoned my sixers because I love playing 7s at the moment... and I hate having guitars for the only sake of decoration...

Anyway, congrats to the new HB owners, those pics look awesome.


----------



## mnemonic

Any idea where these are made? Doesn't say on the thomann site.


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Any idea where these are made? Doesn't say on the thomann site.



in risk of sounding an idiot, will it say somewhere on the guitar? (I presume not) but I could have a good look tonight if it might do.


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> in risk of sounding an idiot, will it say somewhere on the guitar? (I presume not) but I could have a good look tonight if it might do.



Not sure, it usually says on the back of the headstock of every guitar I've ever bought, but looking at the product pictures on the website, it isn't written there. 

Just wondering if they're Indonesian or Chinese. Judging by the pricepoint, I doubt they're Korean-made.


----------



## gujukal

Damn i'm tempted to buy this, only thing i hate is the Harley Benton brand, must be one of the ugliest product names of all time? I guess you maybe could sand it down on the headstock?


----------



## lewis

gujukal said:


> Damn i'm tempted to buy this, only thing i hate is the Harley Benton brand, must be one of the ugliest product names of all time? I guess you maybe could sand it down on the headstock?



or find a sick vinyl sticker/design (dragon or some such thing, I dont know ) thats big enough to cover it, but small enough to fit on the headstock and just cover it?

even a dark green stripe that is the same sort of shade as the stripes of wood on the back, covering it would work


----------



## GunpointMetal

So no you can buy Agiles overseas without worrying about the return shipping. Nice.


----------



## gujukal

lewis said:


> or find a sick vinyl sticker/design (dragon or some such thing, I dont know ) thats big enough to cover it, but small enough to fit on the headstock and just cover it?
> 
> even a dark green stripe that is the same sort of shade as the stripes of wood on the back, covering it would work



Yeah that would probably work, you could also make like a custom sticker or something. I have a Harley Benton 2x12 cab and the first thing i did was to remove the logo ^^


----------



## BigHandy

GunpointMetal said:


> So no you can buy Agiles overseas without worrying about the return shipping. Nice.



Not quite... Not even close... I barely could find any 8 string Harley Benton in the bigger EU webshops, even thoman has a very tight offer with it's 3 models, and none of these are 28" or over anyway. This fanned is also just 27" and they have only one "B-Stock" piece left. I wouldn't call this offer as wide and happy as you've got it on rondomusic. Unfortunately...


----------



## gujukal

Wrote an email to thomann and asked when the FanFret 8 would be back in stock, got this answer: 
Dear Customer,
thank you for your request.
Discontinued, comes not back in stocik.

Well, that kinda sucks :/


----------



## laxu

gujukal said:


> Wrote an email to thomann and asked when the FanFret 8 would be back in stock, got this answer:
> Dear Customer,
> thank you for your request.
> Discontinued, comes not back in stocik.
> 
> Well, that kinda sucks :/



Shortest lived guitar lineup ever?


----------



## gujukal

laxu said:


> Shortest lived guitar lineup ever?



Probably, i guess they had too many returns on them.


----------



## mpexus

That or with the new Wood regulations they had to cancel a lot of orders from Factory. 

In fact its noticeable on Thomann site that theres a lot of new Models of various brands not even showing up.


----------



## lewis

ah wow /\ thats lame. Im so happy i got one now then. Phew i must have just nipped in before they stopped em.

shame because mine is spot on and sounds great too.


----------



## gujukal

lewis said:


> ah wow /\ thats lame. Im so happy i got one now then. Phew i must have just nipped in before they stopped em.
> 
> shame because mine is spot on and sounds great too.



Lucky bastard, sell it to me


----------



## exo

Looks like there is a B-stock available.


----------



## gujukal

exo said:


> Looks like there is a B-stock available.



I'm tempted, but i worry it will be in horrible condition, but it could also just be someone who didn't like 8-strings and returned it.


----------



## blacai

gujukal said:


> I'm tempted, but i worry it will be in horrible condition, but it could also just be someone who didn't like 8-strings and returned it.



I would not buy the B-Stock in this case. I assume they had a lot of returns. Also some models are just listed as "DECO". That means they are just horrible and unplayable. Maybe it just take them 5 returns to switch from B-Stock to Deco.


----------



## gujukal

blacai said:


> I would not buy the B-Stock in this case. I assume they had a lot of returns. Also some models are just listed as "DECO". That means they are just horrible and unplayable. Maybe it just take them 5 returns to switch from B-Stock to Deco.



True, could always gamble and return it if it's ..... Kinda sucks with all the hassle of shipping and so on though :/


----------



## Xian

Hi Guys,
I went into ER a week ago motivated by Mick Gordon and the Doom OST, as well as Meshuggah. Stumbled across the fanned fret HB on Thomann Website and when looking for reviews, read this thread. Thanks for your info here, I decided to give it a shot and buy a B-Stock.
Since you were kind to give me the info which lead to the purchase decision (which I so far do not regret) I thought I'd give some back to you and provide some pics of the actual reason why it is B-Stock.
I see a few of you hesitate to buy one of the last from Thomann, so here are the flaws on my one:


----------



## Xian

and a few more in the attachments.
Note that these are HD pics in close up. I actually needed to go Sherlock to find the cracks and scratches. I personally can live with these regarding the price of 370.
In the price range of, for instance, my PRS Custom 24, I would be definitely way more pricky. 
But for the price it is ok, especially since this is actually a very nice guitar.
Neck is quite thin, about an Ibanez Wizard profile. Since this my first ER guitar, I have no comparison with Agile, Shecter or so...
Guitar was quite badly set up though. Took me 10 minutes to get intonation and attack done. After that... quite a joy!
Pups are "ok", but in the upper 6 strings range where I can talk from experience, they are way behind EMGs (81 and 85 which I know well), so I will definitely check out 808x next time down at Music Store Cologne.
Overall, I would suggest to you: for that price, grab one as the last ones are still there! And I cross fingers that you will be as lucky as I was.
Cheers guys!
Chris


----------



## gujukal

Thanks for the info man! Some minor cosmetic flaws are not that of a big deal for a guitar in this price range, playability and nice frets is far more important for me.


----------



## SalParadise

I've recently got the Harley Benton fanned fret 8 B stock. For the price there's no real complaints- around the same damage as an Ibanez RG8 but better build quality such as thru neck, flamed maple cap and some lovely sculpting on the body. I have noticed quite a few blemishes on the finish, lots of imperfections such as lumps and scuff marks but you know, if you're buying a guitar to look lovely then spend more than £350! There is a few lumps on the heel which although aren't noticeable whilst playing do draw attention to the quality of workmanship- there's no country of origin on the headstock but I imagine it's a mass production from Asia which again you can't really complain about due to the price. With the aesthetic issues out of the way, the finish is less tacky than I imagined- it is green as hell but it looks quite marine like, less flashy then the images on Thomann show. The fingerboard looks like burnt maple which is lovely. 
The main issue I've had is the frets. There were a few buzzes on the 5-9 and the truss rod took a dive within the first week which made it almost unplayable, but easy to fix. There's still buzz but luckily my dads a luthier so I'm going to refret it and see how it goes from there. 
Sound wise, it pops compared to the RG8. Very responsive, strung with a quality set of strings and the pickups seem to be exactly the same as the RG8 but with some writing on. They're half decent but I imagine, like me, if you're getting this guitar it's the start of a mod and you'll be ripping those out as soon as humanly possible. 
The neck seems about 1cm thicker than the Ibanez speed way which means although noticeable chunkier, your hand doesn't cramp when you hold down big chords and things like sweeping seem easier due to the assistance of pressure. This may sway some as the Ibanez neck is a thing of beauty due to its slim profile and the Benton has a les Paul esque profile. A nice change as most necks seem to be super slim but again, this may get in the way of your playing style. 
Overall the guitars quite light, the body being quite thin on close inspection. The thru neck looks brilliant and with the monorail bridge each string is loud and strong. Apart from minor, mainly visual, issues the build quality is flawless for the price. I'm hoping my fret issue is unique but with any guitar from some unnamed factory, you're generally aware you're going to have to put in some hands on work to get it to a premier quality. 
But, the million dollar question- what does an entry level priced fanned fretboard feel like. Barely noticeable, positively. It's not clumsy- most people who have made the transition to a fanned fret say that it's not that big of a change when you're playing it and this example stays true. Some big stretchy chords may be harder to nail with no duff notes or fret buzz but after a few weeks you get used to it. I modded my RG8 to a fanned fret (domestically, thanks again to luthier dad) and got used to the style but actually playing a fanned fretboard designed for the guitar is great. 
This is a brilliant starting point for a mod or an entry level fanned fret 8 string. The build is good in relation to the price, but if you want a premier guitar I'd advise saving up for a top quality guitar as this is not- it has all the features and could become a great instrument with money and time, but if you want to take it out of the box and get the best result straight off, spend the money. Personally I'm chuffed, beautiful guitar and so many great features for the price but at the same time, it's not too precious- I'm not going to feel bad for gutting it and turning it into something different whilst if I had a Boden os8 or classic for example, the costs and the risks would be excessive. Aneurism territory there. If you can snatch one up while they're still dirt cheap, do it! Unless you have a strandberg or other kind of luxury guitar you won't be disappointed, and I'm looking forward to see what you guys do to yours mod wise- I'm going to post a review of the bareknuckle juggernaut and DiMarzio ionizer in my RG8 soon and need some opinions of other good 8 string pickups to put in the Benton. Hope you guys found god helpful and if I can help further don't hesitate to ask my long winded opinion.


----------



## gujukal

SalParadise said:


> I've recently got the Harley Benton fanned fret 8 B stock. For the price there's no real complaints- around the same damage as an Ibanez RG8 but better build quality such as thru neck, flamed maple cap and some lovely sculpting on the body. I have noticed quite a few blemishes on the finish, lots of imperfections such as lumps and scuff marks but you know, if you're buying a guitar to look lovely then spend more than £350! There is a few lumps on the heel which although aren't noticeable whilst playing do draw attention to the quality of workmanship- there's no country of origin on the headstock but I imagine it's a mass production from Asia which again you can't really complain about due to the price. With the aesthetic issues out of the way, the finish is less tacky than I imagined- it is green as hell but it looks quite marine like, less flashy then the images on Thomann show. The fingerboard looks like burnt maple which is lovely.
> The main issue I've had is the frets. There were a few buzzes on the 5-9 and the truss rod took a dive within the first week which made it almost unplayable, but easy to fix. There's still buzz but luckily my dads a luthier so I'm going to refret it and see how it goes from there.
> Sound wise, it pops compared to the RG8. Very responsive, strung with a quality set of strings and the pickups seem to be exactly the same as the RG8 but with some writing on. They're half decent but I imagine, like me, if you're getting this guitar it's the start of a mod and you'll be ripping those out as soon as humanly possible.
> The neck seems about 1cm thicker than the Ibanez speed way which means although noticeable chunkier, your hand doesn't cramp when you hold down big chords and things like sweeping seem easier due to the assistance of pressure. This may sway some as the Ibanez neck is a thing of beauty due to its slim profile and the Benton has a les Paul esque profile. A nice change as most necks seem to be super slim but again, this may get in the way of your playing style.
> Overall the guitars quite light, the body being quite thin on close inspection. The thru neck looks brilliant and with the monorail bridge each string is loud and strong. Apart from minor, mainly visual, issues the build quality is flawless for the price. I'm hoping my fret issue is unique but with any guitar from some unnamed factory, you're generally aware you're going to have to put in some hands on work to get it to a premier quality.
> But, the million dollar question- what does an entry level priced fanned fretboard feel like. Barely noticeable, positively. It's not clumsy- most people who have made the transition to a fanned fret say that it's not that big of a change when you're playing it and this example stays true. Some big stretchy chords may be harder to nail with no duff notes or fret buzz but after a few weeks you get used to it. I modded my RG8 to a fanned fret (domestically, thanks again to luthier dad) and got used to the style but actually playing a fanned fretboard designed for the guitar is great.
> This is a brilliant starting point for a mod or an entry level fanned fret 8 string. The build is good in relation to the price, but if you want a premier guitar I'd advise saving up for a top quality guitar as this is not- it has all the features and could become a great instrument with money and time, but if you want to take it out of the box and get the best result straight off, spend the money. Personally I'm chuffed, beautiful guitar and so many great features for the price but at the same time, it's not too precious- I'm not going to feel bad for gutting it and turning it into something different whilst if I had a Boden os8 or classic for example, the costs and the risks would be excessive. Aneurism territory there. If you can snatch one up while they're still dirt cheap, do it! Unless you have a strandberg or other kind of luxury guitar you won't be disappointed, and I'm looking forward to see what you guys do to yours mod wise- I'm going to post a review of the bareknuckle juggernaut and DiMarzio ionizer in my RG8 soon and need some opinions of other good 8 string pickups to put in the Benton. Hope you guys found god helpful and if I can help further don't hesitate to ask my long winded opinion.



Cool, glad i didn't buy it then, i guess it's great if you know how to fix those things. I've tried fixing bad frets and it never ended up great, and getting it fixed by a tech costs a lot of money.


----------



## lewis

bumping this for:
1. They are NOT Discontinued and new stock is due back in on 10th of August this year (next month)
and
2. The fretboard is defo not Rosewood. Its maple thats been darkened. It wont darken up using lemon oil or conditioner etc just like Maple wouldnt. All my other Rosewood boards do so


----------



## lewis

just added new locking tuners and pearloid buttons. Strat knobs also went on -

















up next will be a dual pair of White EMG 81-8s and an RPC knob from EMG to boost highs and cut lows.

Target Aesthetic -


----------



## cip 123

I wouldn't boost highs on 81's wouldn't that be ear splitting?!!

57 is my shout for 8's if it's EMG's


----------



## lewis

cip 123 said:


> I wouldn't boost highs on 81's *wouldn't that be ear splitting*?!!
> 
> 57 is my shout for 8's if it's EMG's



That was the whole point. You know in guitar production you can have guitar only sections where the guitar sounds absolutely terrible for a few beats, then when everything comes back in again the guitar returns to its original amazing tone?
Im trying to go for something like that. It could basically be used as a EQ sweep type effect.
Also I really like that very metallic/twang tone anyway. Ala new Whitechapel where it sounds like you have run through 2 OD pedals at once.


----------



## cip 123

I just stay away from EMG's in 8's aside from the 57 haha. I had the 808's which are less bright than 81's and it was still shrill and just ear fatiguing.


----------



## lewis

more pics -


----------



## lewis

anyone know if the ABM saddles fit the Harley Benton screw holes /\ ? The stock ones are OK but not amazing by any means. 
You know you are getting real quality with the ABM and tonally they are obviously better and being rounded, probably more comfy too.


----------



## lewis

cip 123 said:


> I just stay away from EMG's in 8's aside from the 57 haha. I had the 808's which are less bright than 81's and it was still shrill and just ear fatiguing.



one of my fave modern metal tones is heart of a coward -- 



was chatting to steve recently (ginger guitarist) and he was saying both of them use emg 81-7s with a low F
so ive been after doing the same since haha
he also shared kemper tone tips with me which was awesome


----------



## Isx

Looks like it's back in stock, b-stock and deko!


----------



## Leoo

I don't get why it's so cheap.. Would you guys prefer this over an RG8?
I'm currently searching for a budget 8-guitar and fanfret makes quite a lot of sense for an 8-String, but this guitar looks fishy..
Fanfrets are usually a hell of a lot more expensive. Should I get this one or an RG8?


----------



## Isx

Mine came today! Not had much of a chance to play on it yet but the finish is good, it has apparently been "inspected" by Thomann too which makes sense as it seems a fair chunk of the stock went to B and Deko status.
The frets seem ok but the fretboard needs cleaning and oiling. Bit annoying they didn't clean off some of the machining residue when the threw the Ddarios on it. 

Fair bit of fret buzz on the 8th string but it also seems like the string needs a good stretching so will have to see if this tightens up a bit once they're broken in.

The action is pretty high up especially on the high end up bit but this is easily sorted.

The neck has a fair bit of relief to it so perhaps a in need of some tweaking also.

The only finish problems are around the cavity so no problem there for me at least. The hardware however has flaked slightly in areas such as the tuners and the nurling on the toggle switch but for this price it's no real complaint as they're easily fixed/replaced.

Overall pretty happy with this beast, now the difficult task of adjusting to the two extra strings and fanned frets lay before me. 

Interesting times.


----------



## MisterCirKus

Hey guys, how are the HB fanfret 8 owners actually ??

Please share your thoughts that's you have more distance now to evaluate it.

If you have some videos it can be cool too !! 

Thx


----------



## lewis

MisterCirKus said:


> Hey guys, how are the HB fanfret 8 owners actually ??
> 
> Please share your thoughts that's you have more distance now to evaluate it.
> 
> If you have some videos it can be cool too !!
> 
> Thx



I think other than needing to adjust action/strings and replace stock tuners and pickups like you would expect to do with any guitar less than like $600+, its incredibly well built and an excellent excellent fanned fret platform to spend abit more on to get it really up to quality.

I put locking tuners on mine and straight away those, along with the stock Graphite nut, make a huge difference.

The neck is seriously solid. I believe it has 2 truss rods. It feels anything but cheap. Also its very easy to play. I didnt have any sharp fret ends either.

With better pickups and locking tuners, these things completely slay for the money. You wont find a better guitar spec wise thats as solid as this for these prices.


----------



## MisterCirKus

Thx for the reply, I read different view for the tuners, some people liked them and for me grover is a good brand (have some grover on one of my guitar and it's good) and some people felt the need to change them.

Did you put thicker strings for low strings ? it looks that is needed.


----------



## lewis

MisterCirKus said:


> Thx for the reply, I read different view for the tuners, some people liked them and for me grover is a good brand (have some grover on one of my guitar and it's good) and some people felt the need to change them.
> 
> Did you put thicker strings for low strings ? it looks that is needed.


i just play very hard and I think without lockers the Grovers would not have been sufficient.

and to answer you, yes I instantly restrung.
Put an 80 on bottom but that was for like Drop F
If I were to go standard Drop E I would probably go 90 or 105 on bottom and see what I prefer tension wise.

Im normally a bigger fan of higher tuning's on an 8 string (prefer thinner strings) so for a large period of time I was in Drop G# open tuning but because of tension on the high strings being too much I had the top two the exact same note/octave which is: (I believe from memory it was this)

G#,D#,G#,C#,G#,C#,G#,G#

But this is why fan frets are a life saver.


----------



## MisterCirKus

Ok thx, interessting !! For the tuning i think i will go 1/2 step down with or without drop (maybe 1step) not sure, need to try that.

For the strings it's hard to find guitar strings thicker than 80 and i'm pretty sure i would have thicker (90 maybe)

Ti seems that there will be another version of this guitar, i'm pretty sure i will prefer it visually but mahogany neck i don't know... I really prefer maple neck !
https://www.thomann.de/intl/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qeb_2018_dlx.htm


----------



## lewis

MisterCirKus said:


> Ok thx, interessting !! For the tuning i think i will go 1/2 step down with or without drop (maybe 1step) not sure, need to try that.
> 
> For the strings it's hard to find guitar strings thicker than 80 and i'm pretty sure i would have thicker (90 maybe)
> 
> Ti seems that there will be another version of this guitar, i'm pretty sure i will prefer it visually but mahogany neck i don't know... I really prefer maple neck !
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qeb_2018_dlx.htm


bare in mind the new versions are all satin black based on the descriptions and the already shown 6 string version.

So if you still want the cool green colour 8 string then you be will stuck buying last years version. Just a FYI

I actually want the 2018 6 string fan fret. It looks great -


----------



## lewis

Leoo said:


> I don't get why it's so cheap.. Would you guys prefer this over an RG8?
> I'm currently searching for a budget 8-guitar and fanfret makes quite a lot of sense for an 8-String, but this guitar looks fishy..
> Fanfrets are usually a hell of a lot more expensive. Should I get this one or an RG8?


this is way better than the RG8 I had.
heavier and feels more solid. Multiscale is obviously a huge bonus


----------



## MisterCirKus

Hey, so this is the new harley benton fanfret 8:




https://www.thomann.de/fr/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm
There are different informations in description (mahogany neck or mapple,nato neck) If that's mahogany it won't interest me cause of the sound but if not, it could interest me more than the other green one.

What about changing pickups one this one ? it's open pickups but it follow the fantfret shape.


----------



## lewis

MisterCirKus said:


> Hey, so this is the new harley benton fanfret 8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/fr/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm
> There are different informations in description (mahogany neck or mapple,nato neck) If that's mahogany it won't interest me cause of the sound but if not, it could interest me more than the other green one.
> 
> What about changing pickups one this one ? it's open pickups but it follow the fantfret shape.



Looks identical to my green one but just made black and using open coil pickups/routes, which does not really interest me as Im an active player.

Looks cool but not enough of a difference from my older one to warrant buying it.
The 6 string still interests me more.


----------



## MisterCirKus

lewis said:


> Looks identical to my green one but just made black and using open coil pickups/routes, which does not really interest me as Im an active player.
> 
> Looks cool but not enough of a difference from my older one to warrant buying it.
> The 6 string still interests me more.



Yes, I'm not interested by active pickups (or will i with a 8 ?) I'm really a passive guy !! 

My concerned is more with changing pickups cause I think I would do it and i didn't see (yet) pickups to fit in fanfret.

Would change the pickups when (if) you'll buy the 6 strings ?


----------



## lewis

MisterCirKus said:


> Yes, I'm not interested by active pickups (or will i with a 8 ?) I'm really a passive guy !!
> 
> My concerned is more with changing pickups cause I think I would do it and i didn't see (yet) pickups to fit in fanfret.
> 
> Would change the pickups when (if) you'll buy the 6 strings ?


yeah I would change pickups.
The good thing about these is the pickup sizes they use are the same for that guitar.
i.e 8 string guitar = 8 string pickups.
And in my case, active pickups like EMGs are blades so I would just put some 6 string EMGs in and call it a day. 
May have to lightly sand/increase the routes so they would fit but thats a minor job if you are careful.


----------



## lewis

anyone got one of the new ones yet?


----------



## MisterCirKus

lewis said:


> anyone got one of the new ones yet?


 I ordered mine today (available since today) but the old green one cause it will be way more easy to change the pickups with soapbar size even I really prefer the new model visually.
Also a thing was not for me it's the mahogany thru neck but after a question to thomann they said it was mapple/nato and they will change the information but still mahogany in their website and still no pictures.

I must say I don't completely trust Thomann for informations cause I asked Thomann if there is plan to make other color etc of the 8 fanfret and they respond me no plan for that and 2 days after the new one appears in their site... Was perplexed.


----------



## Icedfirefly

I ordered the 2018 model yesterday (Harley Benton Fanfret-8NT QEB 2018 DLX) it's a shame there is no pictures of it on the website, and the one they had picture of has dissapeared (https://www.thomann.de/es/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm)

It`s weird, the name points to be a green one, QEB stands for Quilted Emerald Burst, but in the description it says is black (Satin Black Burst) then again, in the invoice they sent a description and says is green...

I Wrote an email asking for some clarification

I can`t wait to have it, i`m still strugling with 6 and 7 strings, but since i heard Mechina, i want to do that style!!! love how those guitars sounds.

Cheers!


----------



## lewis

Icedfirefly said:


> I ordered the 2018 model yesterday (Harley Benton Fanfret-8NT QEB 2018 DLX) it's a shame there is no pictures of it on the website, and the one they had picture of has dissapeared (https://www.thomann.de/es/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm)
> 
> It`s weird, the name points to be a green one, QEB stands for Quilted Emerald Burst, but in the description it says is black (Satin Black Burst) then again, in the invoice they sent a description and says is green...
> 
> I Wrote an email asking for some clarification
> 
> I can`t wait to have it, i`m still strugling with 6 and 7 strings, but since i heard Mechina, i want to do that style!!! love how those guitars sounds.
> 
> Cheers!


ah thats awesome dude!.
Happy for you.
Put up a NGD thread with it and pictures" Cant wait to see.

im interested to see how it differs from my green 8 string.


----------



## MisterCirKus

Icedfirefly said:


> I ordered the 2018 model yesterday (Harley Benton Fanfret-8NT QEB 2018 DLX)



Yes please I also want to see it (I'm sure I will prefer it visually) and to know if it's a mahogany neck or mapple nato. If you can don't hesitate to make a video also !

I love mahogany in terms of feeling under the hand but a thru neck in mahogany will don't have a sound that i like especially for low sounds !


----------



## Icedfirefly

I can`t believe my bad luck, just one day after my guitar is on route, the black one appeared again  and it`s the one i really wanted
https://www.thomann.de/es/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm


----------



## MisterCirKus

Icedfirefly said:


> I can`t believe my bad luck, just one day after my guitar is on route, the black one appeared again  and it`s the one i really wanted
> https://www.thomann.de/es/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm



Yes that's strange, for me the 2018 was this one and it's wrote mapple/nato. I don't understand what will be the differences with the 2018 and 2017 (thats i ordered) if the 2018 that you ordered is a green one but I think you will have a black one cause in the description it's wrote black, opened pickups... I don't think it's a third model or a green one.

You can easily send the guitar back to Thomann cause there were (and still) not clear with those new models and there will be mistakes (in description you have neck mahogany and mapple/nato, color black etc)
The good thing if you have model with soapbar pickups it's that's way easier to find replacement in this shape (active or passive) no need to order customized pickups (very expensive) it's the only reason i ordered the 2017 model cause i know i will change those pickups.

Mine still not on the road, I don't know why cause the guitar is in stock.


----------



## Icedfirefly

Yeah, i will wait to receive it, i think at the end of this week, or early next one, and then see what i got, it`s kind of a surprise guitar at this moment.

If i get a green one, and i like it, i will keep it and get a black one to have in another tuning...


----------



## lewis

Icedfirefly said:


> Yeah, i will wait to receive it, i think at the end of this week, or early next one, and then see what i got, it`s kind of a surprise guitar at this moment.
> 
> If i get a green one, and i like it, i will keep it and get a black one to have in another tuning...


You will like it. They are amazing tbh. Play great and are so so solid. Even the finish in person looks amazing.
100% buy both if you can afford it.


----------



## Icedfirefly

Finally here! i just got it.
Here is a quick picture, i haven`t even plugged it yet







I really like it, looks pretty good, haven`t seen any big issue, the finish looks great, the top and bottom of the pickups goes almost parallel to the strings, that means there will be need to do some modification if i wanted to try some aftermarket pickups (I would like to try the Pegasus/Sentient)

The tuners are Harley Benton locking tuners, i was thinking in putting some locking tuners, so, one less thing to do for the time being

The fretwork, is good enough i think, i don`t like the top end of the 15, 16, 20 and 21 frets, but are playable noone the less.

The neck profile it`s just a bit bigger than my Ibanez RGA, but not too much, i feel it confortable.

The only thing i didn`t like is that it comes with EXL 140 8 strings... i`m used to 09 for standard tuning and this is 10... i have a 6 strings 09 pack, i think i will change only those 6 strings and keep the 7 and 8 as they came, do you think the neck will keep it togheter without the need to do some neck adjustment?

Well, now i will play it a bit, later i will do some update and try to take more and better pics

Laters!!!


----------



## MisterCirKus

Icedfirefly said:


> Finally here! i just got it.
> Here is a quick picture, i haven`t even plugged it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it, looks pretty good, haven`t seen any big issue, the finish looks great, the top and bottom of the pickups goes almost parallel to the strings, that means there will be need to do some modification if i wanted to try some aftermarket pickups (I would like to try the Pegasus/Sentient)
> 
> The tuners are Harley Benton locking tuners, i was thinking in putting some locking tuners, so, one less thing to do for the time being
> 
> The fretwork, is good enough i think, i don`t like the top end of the 15, 16, 20 and 21 frets, but are playable noone the less.
> 
> The neck profile it`s just a bit bigger than my Ibanez RGA, but not too much, i feel it confortable.
> 
> The only thing i didn`t like is that it comes with EXL 140 8 strings... i`m used to 09 for standard tuning and this is 10... i have a 6 strings 09 pack, i think i will change only those 6 strings and keep the 7 and 8 as they came, do you think the neck will keep it togheter without the need to do some neck adjustment?
> 
> Well, now i will play it a bit, later i will do some update and try to take more and better pics
> 
> Laters!!!




Hi, good for you and yes you'll need custom pickups to fit in.

So we finally see this guitar, it's a third model, green with open pickups like the black one and locking tuners (are they good ?) nice ! It looks darker than the "2017", looks like the back is black.

Mine (with old tuners?) still in Thomann and now it's only available "on command"... they said to me they needed to pass those guitar in quality control but it was available at the same moment than yours... Hope everything is fine... 


Please put some other photos (also the back, tuners etc) and give more feedback !


----------



## Icedfirefly

Here are a few more pictures, sorry but my phone camera sucks and i`m also pretty bad at taking pics


















Tuners works good so far! the finish is... don`t know the right word, matte, satin (Not shiny) maybe that`s the reason it looks darker
Mine came with a Quality control card, so maybe they check it a bit.
Soundwise... i like it, i like more the bridge pickup than the neck one, but in the long run, i will change them.
No fret buzz so far, action low enough, pretty good out of the box, some small stains in the second and third string, so i will take them all out, put some lemon oil on the fretboard and try my 09 strings now.

Edit.
The neck doesn`t fit in my Hercules wall hangers where i keep my seven string guitar and a five strings bass, i need to see to get a bigger one or i will just leave it in a guitar stand i have.


----------



## MisterCirKus

Thx for those pics, it looks more green than the 2017 model (more blue/green)

I don't know if it's good to put lemon oil on Roseacer cause it's treated mapple.

thanks anyway, don't hesitate to say/show more !!


----------



## rahnvu

Pics, y u no work


----------



## MisterCirKus

rahnvu said:


> Pics, y u no work



Yes, did that also for me, try to quote the message then "inser quote" then it would appear... it did for me.


----------



## rahnvu

It worked! But it makes no sense.


----------



## Icedfirefly

I don`t know for sure what`s the issue with my pics, i`m using imgur and the code they provide for message boards, for the future ones i will try to use the insert image button instead of just copying the code.

Moving forward... i am really having fun with this guitar, it`s my first fan fretted and the transition was pretty easy, my only grip... as someone pointed out in the first page, it`s the nut width, maybe it`s my fingertips or bad technique, or a mix of both, but often my fingertips mute a bit of the string below the one i`m pressing.

Maybe with a bit more practice and focusing on it, i can overcome this issue.


----------



## lewis

Thats 100% more green than the 2017 version.
Mine is more ocean green/blue.


----------



## kylendm

Icedfirefly said:


> I don`t know for sure what`s the issue with my pics, i`m using imgur and the code they provide for message boards, for the future ones i will try to use the insert image button instead of just copying the code.
> 
> Moving forward... i am really having fun with this guitar, it`s my first fan fretted and the transition was pretty easy, my only grip... as someone pointed out in the first page, it`s the nut width, maybe it`s my fingertips or bad technique, or a mix of both, but often my fingertips mute a bit of the string below the one i`m pressing.
> 
> Maybe with a bit more practice and focusing on it, i can overcome this issue.


imgur doesnt work on ss.org


----------



## lewis

for anyone curious.
The website "Postimage" using the "direct link" for photos, works flawlessly everytime on this forum.


----------



## lewis

New 2018 6 string -


----------



## lewis

damn /\ so EMGs wont be doable on this years model?. Thats my plan ruined.
What kind of routing/sanding would be required to make EMGs fit in those pickup routes?!.

lame...


----------



## lewis




----------



## lewis

Just found one of the 2017 6ers B stock with the EMG style pickups.

I jumped on it as its Free shipping too!. Im an EMG guy and the slanted pickups on the new one put me off first!.

Im actually planning long term to keep my headless Grote as a fun travel guitar, then have the 2 HB fan fret 6ers (last years and this new model), the fan fret 8 string I already have from them, then sell everything else off I have.

4 guitars will be perfect for me.
1 headless, 2 fan fret 6ers (different pickups) and the fan fret 8


----------



## lewis

waiting for it to arrive...tracker = 

"The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
"The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
"The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
"The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"

 great


----------



## rahnvu

lewis said:


> waiting for it to arrive...tracker =
> 
> "The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
> "The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
> "The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
> "The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
> 
> great


Does someone at the post office not like you? Djeez.


----------



## blacai

lewis said:


> waiting for it to arrive...tracker =
> 
> "The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
> "The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
> "The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
> "The slightly damaged shipment is being repackaged"
> 
> great


Hope you have better luck than me... once DHL just put my amp inside a bag with bubbles..."repackaged"


----------



## lewis

rahnvu said:


> Does someone at the post office not like you? Djeez.


I know right. I think I talked it up because before the headless debacle I had gone like 10 years worth of orders and all of them had been flawless. Now I have the last 2 in 2 which seem to have problems....

The guitar was a B stock granted but I prey its not now smashed up. Not looking good with that tracking info I must say......



blacai said:


> Hope you have better luck than me... once DHL just put my amp inside a bag with bubbles..."repackaged"



Yeah exactly. Stories like this are why I now fear the worst... at least Thomanns refund policy is amazing. If this arrives smashed up, no doubt they will offer the 2018 version for the same price I paid for this as an apology (saving like £40)
Im sure I remember them doing that before years ago for me when a Harley Benton flying V I ordered, arrived with the headstock and horns with full pieces missing.


----------



## lewis

arrived fine despite how shit it was "packaged"/

Loose bubble wrapped guitar flopping around inside a large hollow box?

Not sure how its Bstock?. Its genuinely immaculate haha.

Will post a NGD thread soon.


----------



## bostjan

lewis said:


> arrived fine despite how shit it was "packaged"/
> 
> Loose bubble wrapped guitar flopping around inside a large hollow box?
> 
> Not sure how its Bstock?. Its genuinely immaculate haha.
> 
> Will post a NGD thread soon.



You seem to have the best bad luck of anyone I know!


----------



## lewis

bostjan said:


> You seem to have the best bad luck of anyone I know!


haha thought that myself lol


----------



## Icedfirefly

Hello guys.

Has anyone changed the pickups in one of the new models yet?
I really want to change them, maybe for some seymour duncans, but dunno how much routing needs to be done.


----------



## lewis

Icedfirefly said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Has anyone changed the pickups in one of the new models yet?
> I really want to change them, maybe for some seymour duncans, but dunno how much routing needs to be done.


I saw this being an issue which is why I jumped on the 2017 models instead tbh.

Slanted pickups is only worth doing if every company offers them and they are mainstream. Given as they are not, Im glad I personally dont have this issue. Im presuming it would require a fair bit of routing sadly.


----------



## Arthur McCay

Icedfirefly said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Has anyone changed the pickups in one of the new models yet?
> I really want to change them, maybe for some seymour duncans, but dunno how much routing needs to be done.



I am getting a Harley Benton 7-string BBB 2018 this month and they have this non-standard routing too. So I googled up a couple pickup manufactures (both from Russia lol). ARB pickups and Fokin pickups - last one is hilarious.  They seems to make slanted pickups that should fit into my harley benton.

Just a couple guitars I found with these pickups (you can find a few videos on youtube as well).












Looks decent. Couldn't find any info on their websites, guess you gotta contact them. But average prices (for their standard pickups) are around $80.


----------



## bostjan

You should get some Fokin pickups, man. They make one called a Fokin Majestic. Too tempting a name to pass up, IMO. Haha. I don't see any info on their site about eight string pickups, though.


----------



## Arthur McCay

bostjan said:


> You should get some Fokin pickups, man. They make one called a Fokin Majestic. Too tempting a name to pass up, IMO. Haha. I don't see any info on their site about eight string pickups, though.



Fokin Majestic!! xD

There's not much info on their website at all. But I saw his pickups on Lepsky and Padalka 7 and 8 string guitars so I guess there is a way to do that. Anyway, those guys are more likely to do something custom than BKP. At least worth a try. Eh, I'll drop them both an email and post their answer here


----------



## Nlelith

I don't have any personal experience with Fokin Pickups, but this company has a high reputation among Russian guitar players.


----------



## bostjan

I probably should have linked up their Fokin site, since I was talking about it: http://www.fokinpickups.com/cart/humbuckers/ (in case a third party comes along and is wondering - although the site is po Russky).

I really want to like these Fokin pickups. I'd love to try them Fokin out. If I bought a pair, though, I would really need to get some Fokin stickers, too.

Is Shamray still around? I wonder if he ever tried Fokin with his custom builds.


----------



## Arthur McCay

bostjan said:


> I really want to like these Fokin pickups. I'd love to try them Fokin out. If I bought a pair, though, I would really need to get some Fokin stickers, too.
> 
> Is Shamray still around? I wonder if he ever tried Fokin with his custom builds.



You Fokin rock, mate! As for Shamray, can't really tell. They got their website up and running and I definitely see they do repair jobs and such, but not that there's much going on in their guitar workshop. So far I see a couple axes in 2017 photo album. If they still make guitars they better Fokin use those pickups. Those would make a Fokin shovel sound majestic.


----------



## TikiMTL

Harley Benton Fanfret-8NT QEB 2018
Schecter Omen 8
Ibanez RG8

What's your prefer guys? (or another one) I want to buy my first 8strings guitar.
Thanks


----------



## lewis

TikiMTL said:


> Harley Benton Fanfret-8NT QEB 2018
> Schecter Omen 8
> Ibanez RG8
> 
> What's your prefer guys? (or another one) I want to buy my first 8strings guitar.
> Thanks


Ive had the Ibanez RG8 and currently own the Fan Fret 8 string.

Ibanez weighs less and has a wider/flatter neck with wider string spacing. Decent jack of all trades guitar and the cavity is large enough to do any electrical upgrades with no problems. Its also a really comfy weight and is an excellent first 8 string outing.

the HB 8 string weighs alot!!!, has 2 truss rods through the neck for extra stability and with its neck through feels more expensive/stable. But gigging with it could be tough on the back.
Its neck is not as wide as the Ibanez and neither is the string spacing to my feel (I have not measured them) It feels more a shreddy guitar to me personally. I can play very fast on it. Its cavity is very very small though making electric upgrades limited if thats your sort of thing.

I sold the Ibanez once I got the fan fret HB but only due to lack of room. When my RG8 was finished, cleaned, carbon fibre pickguard on and restrung ready for the new owner, I really wanted to keep her.

I think the Ibanez was snappier due to it being a bolt on.
( had to upgrade to locking tuners on both as the stock tuners were terrible)


----------



## TikiMTL

Thanks


----------



## lewis

TikiMTL said:


> Thanks


you are more than welcome, and also, welcome to Sevenstring.org dude!.


----------



## gujukal

How does this beast handle lower than standard tuning? I'm thinking of maybe go down to D# or even C#, same as After the Burial. I know they use 27" scale guitars with 0.090" strings in C# and they sound fine. I'm a bit worried that it will get muddy, but since it's made of basswood it may sound pretty bright?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TikiMTL said:


> Harley Benton Fanfret-8NT QEB 2018
> Schecter Omen 8
> Ibanez RG8
> 
> What's your prefer guys? (or another one) I want to buy my first 8strings guitar.
> Thanks


haven't tried the harley benton but I prefer any newer schecter 8 strings to the RG8. The neck isn't quite as flat as the RG8 (a little bit more d shaped but not terribly so) and from my experience the 500$+ schecters are quite nice. I would take a schecter over an RG8 any day as they seem to have better fit and finish, plus they have 28" scale lengths. The RG8's stock pickups are atrocious imo, though some of the schecters in the same range come with EMGs or passives (and not in a weird soapbar route like some of the earlier RG8s where they basically used bass pickups). If you can, I'd say look for a damien elite or one of their higher priced 8 strings used. I got my Avenger 8 for less than half of what they cost new and it more than holds its own with my other 8 strings.


----------



## lewis

gujukal said:


> How does this beast handle lower than standard tuning? I'm thinking of maybe go down to D# or even C#, same as After the Burial. I know they use 27" scale guitars with 0.090" strings in C# and they sound fine. I'm a bit worried that it will get muddy, but since it's made of basswood it may sound pretty bright?


yeah exactly. The materials are well suited to low tunings.
and using thicker strings will be no problem due to having 2 truss rods.............

BUT the stock pickups will be garbage unless running through something like an axe fx or kemper that has lots of tweaking options.

if not and you are using amp heads and cabs, you will need new pickups too (and lockers unless you are buying the 2018 version wich has them)


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> haven't tried the harley benton but I prefer any newer schecter 8 strings to the RG8. The neck isn't quite as flat as the RG8 (a little bit more d shaped but not terribly so) and from my experience the 500$+ schecters are quite nice. I would take a schecter over an RG8 any day as they seem to have better fit and finish, *plus they have 28" scale lengths*. The RG8's *stock pickups are atrocious imo*, though some of the schecters in the same range come with EMGs or passives (and not in a weird soapbar route like some of the earlier RG8s where they basically used bass pickups). If you can, I'd say look for a damien elite or one of their higher priced 8 strings used. I got my Avenger 8 for less than half of what they cost new and it more than holds its own with my other 8 strings.



1) a big plus!!!
2) true!!! damn cort 5 string BASS pickups


----------



## gujukal

lewis said:


> yeah exactly. The materials are well suited to low tunings.
> and using thicker strings will be no problem due to having 2 truss rods.............
> 
> BUT the stock pickups will be garbage unless running through something like an axe fx or kemper that has lots of tweaking options.
> 
> if not and you are using amp heads and cabs, you will need new pickups too (and lockers unless you are buying the 2018 version wich has them)



Thats a shame, those slanted pickups are not the easiest to replace, maybe its possible to mod regular pickups and make them slanted. Should not be impossible i guess.


----------



## lewis

gujukal said:


> Thats a shame, those slanted pickups are not the easiest to replace, maybe its possible to mod regular pickups and make them slanted. Should not be impossible i guess.



Yeah its exactly why i bought the 2017 models instead. They just have active mount and thats so much easier to swap out than dicking around trying to obtain slanted open coil passive mount. The 2018 models look better and have locking tuners but the pickups was a deal breaker for me due to lack of choice with slanted.

Maybe HB knew that and made this change to force people to have to use their own brand pickups etc


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gujukal said:


> Thats a shame, those slanted pickups are not the easiest to replace, maybe its possible to mod regular pickups and make them slanted. Should not be impossible i guess.


depending on how motivated you are, you could take apart the benton slanted pickups, and use the same angled baseplate with aftermarket pickups, or get a builder to make custom pickups for the guitar.


----------



## gujukal

lewis said:


> Yeah its exactly why i bought the 2017 models instead. They just have active mount and thats so much easier to swap out than dicking around trying to obtain slanted open coil passive mount. The 2018 models look better and have locking tuners but the pickups was a deal breaker for me due to lack of choice with slanted.
> 
> Maybe HB knew that and made this change to force people to have to use their own brand pickups etc



Yeah, i guess you have to use 9-string pickups and they arent cheap  Damn, this new natural/black burst looks really good :O https://www.thomann.de/se/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm Maybe I'll just accept the pickups or get some custom slanted ones down the road.


----------



## lewis

gujukal said:


> Yeah, i guess you have to use 9-string pickups and they arent cheap  Damn, this new natural/black burst looks really good :O https://www.thomann.de/se/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm Maybe I'll just accept the pickups or get some custom slanted ones down the road.


Funny you say that as that was my assumption however i measured and both my 6 and 8 string fan fret only need 6 a d 8 string active mount pickups respectively haha so thats handy


----------



## lewis

gujukal said:


> Yeah, i guess you have to use 9-string pickups and they arent cheap  Damn, this new natural/black burst looks really good :O https://www.thomann.de/se/harley_benton_fanfret_8nt_qbb_2018_dlx.htm Maybe I'll just accept the pickups or get some custom slanted ones down the road.


Also there was some real pics of that go up in the 7 and 8 string guitar page on fb. The pics on the site dont do it justice. Looks beautiful for real.
EDIT:
-


----------



## Arthur McCay

lewis said:


> Also there was some real pics of that go up in the 7 and 8 string guitar page on fb. The pics on the site dont do it justice. Looks beautiful for real.



oh boy... I googled my fingers off up to elbows trying to find some real photos of this thing and never even though to look on facebook! I ordered it a couple weeks ago and then read that the finish doesn't quite look like what HB show on their website and got worried. Phew. Thanks to you I can finally get some sleep!


----------



## lewis

Arthur McCay said:


> oh boy... I googled my fingers off up to elbows trying to find some real photos of this thing and never even though to look on facebook! I ordered it a couple weeks ago and then read that the finish doesn't quite look like what HB show on their website and got worried. Phew. Thanks to you I can finally get some sleep!


haha you are welcome dude.

p.s their 2018 version of the mono rail bridge/saddles this year are loads better than last year


----------



## Arthur McCay

lewis said:


> ps their 2018 version of the mono rail bridge/saddles this year are loads better than last year



I noticed different saddles on their newest pinkish 7string and then looked at the brown BBB and saw the old ones on the official photos. That sucks I thought to myself and even started googling replacement options. So glad to see HB put new saddles on this model as well! You officially made my day, sir.


----------



## gujukal

lewis said:


> Funny you say that as that was my assumption however i measured and both my 6 and 8 string fan fret only need 6 a d 8 string active mount pickups respectively haha so thats handy


Oh my bad, I know the Ibanez RG8IHM that i won a while ago but didnt receive have 9-string pickups. Looks great, do u have any pics ofthe new green version? It doesnt look as good as the 2017 version on the thomann website imo.


----------



## lewis

gujukal said:


> Oh my bad, I know the Ibanez RG8IHM that i won a while ago but didnt receive have 9-string pickups. Looks great, do u have any pics ofthe new green version? It doesnt look as good as the 2017 version on the thomann website imo.




















and my personal one from 2017 -


----------



## gujukal

lewis said:


> and my personal one from 2017 -


Doesn't look too bad! I like the blueish green color more on the 2017, but the green color on the 2018 version looks a bit more unique and interesting than the black burst version.


----------



## Arthur McCay

bostjan said:


> I really want to like these Fokin pickups. I'd love to try them Fokin out. If I bought a pair, though, I would really need to get some Fokin stickers, too.



So I contacted the Fokin guy. Since I just received my HB 7string fan fret, I thought I'd get some Fokin pups. A 7 string pup with 10 degrees angle (just like on those HB axes) will go for around $80. Not sure if they ship to the US, but still. Thought you and other folks out there would want to know.


----------



## bostjan

Thanks for that Fokin information!


----------



## iamaom

I wish Rondo and Tholmann would actually spend time on their headstock logos. The guitars look bad ass but man that stock microsoft cursive font looks horrible.


----------



## lewis

iamaom said:


> I wish Rondo and Tholmann would actually spend time on their headstock logos. The guitars look bad ass but man that stock microsoft cursive font looks horrible.


Just find some cool sticker to cover it.
Its what im guna do.


----------



## Icedfirefly

Hey guys, has anyone seen this thread? http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...assive-pickups-for-multiscale-guitars.305891/
I`m so tempted... maybe i will get some cheap 8 strings pickup to try before doing it on some expensive ones...


----------



## lewis

just got done ebonzing my 2017 8 string. The bleed was dreadful. There was so much. Got the steel wool on it. Got all the bleed off but I do need to polish out the back of the neck now.
Either way the board looks way better now black.

Going to get Luminlay blue glow dot inlays for the board on this







and then some white soapbar pickups.


----------



## BigHandy

So you say it's a decent guitar out of the box in overall, or does it need just much more modding to say it is? In sight looks OK to me, even the headstock shape is quite cool. Does it come mabye in different color than green? At first glance (and even at second) it looks like a rebranded Agile btw...


----------



## lewis

BigHandy said:


> So you say it's a decent guitar out of the box in overall, or does it need just much more modding to say it is? In sight looks OK to me, even the headstock shape is quite cool. Does it come mabye in different color than green? At first glance (and even at second) it looks like a rebranded Agile btw...


I mean the 2018 version comes with Locking tuners as stock which was the main thing that needed swapping out on my 2017 one.
pickups are only useable if you have something like an Axe or Kemper with lots of tweaking available. You run this into a normal tube amp and you will hate the stock pickups, so thats a replacement that would be needed.

It feels and plays brilliantly and is well worth the money.
Also, yeah seems like an Agile to me aswell. This 8 string is very weighty and sturdy. Has 2 truss rods so the neck is solid.


----------



## Isx

Does anyone know the dimensions of the stock pickups on the 2017 model? Thinking about switching them out to actives and can’t find my calipers.


----------



## lewis

Isx said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of the stock pickups on the 2017 model? Thinking about switching them out to actives and can’t find my calipers.


any 8 string soapbar will fit. They are not "9string" sized pickups.
If thats any help?


----------



## lewis

the issue though is the cavities are tiny so require some meticulous planning to get a 9volt battery to fit.


----------



## Isx

lewis said:


> the issue though is the cavities are tiny so require some meticulous planning to get a 9volt battery to fit.


Thanks for the heads up I was thinking about Fitting a pair of EMG808X in there eventually.


----------



## spudmunkey

lewis said:


> Also there was some real pics of that go up in the 7 and 8 string guitar page on fb. The pics on the site dont do it justice. Looks beautiful for real.
> EDIT:
> -



Is..is there a gap, against the neck on the bass side, to see light through?


----------



## lewis

spudmunkey said:


> Is..is there a gap, against the neck on the bass side, to see light through?


there does appear to be one on this dudes particular one sadly.
My 2 do not have this. (granted one is the neck through 8 string). I would have asked for a replacement if that were mine.


----------



## BigHandy

I have found the brown version, that immediately caught my eyes, than I saw that it's just Scale: 648 mm (25.51")/686 mm (27"). Somehow I thought these are 28". Too bad, it would be a no brainer for that price (for me) it it would be 28".
https://www.thomann.de/it/harley_be..._dlx.htm?sid=d46e595a1025c303761e7be48e544cd7


----------



## vortex_infinium

Picked up a R458BK Fanfret (the cheaper bolt on model) just to give me something to play while I shop around for a higher end 8 string. 

Guitar was listed as "Available Immediately" from before, during and the entire time after I placed my order. Yet, it took 2 weeks before it shipped out. I'd emailed them half way through the 2nd week and it took 3 emails to 3 different departments on three different days before I got a generic response. Was actually coming close to just cancelling my order but the price went up during that time and they hadn't actually charged me yet so I waited it out.

Actual transit time to Canada was very fast. However my guitar arrived damaged.

This is literally how the guitar was packaged when I opened the box: https://i.imgur.com/6yMLUhg.jpg

TBH, I don't even. Who packed that box and thought that was a good idea? Whatever happened during shipping had the headstock punch a clean hole right through the foam wrap, guitar box, and put a pretty big dent into the shipping box. (I guess you could say the crack tried to fix itself because there's a substantial amount of cardboard lodged in it.)

The good news is the damage is a ~1" crack on the tip of the headstock that propagates away from any tuners. I'm calling it cosmetic as everything else looks, sets up and plays fine.

I contacted Thomann with pictures to which they replied asking for pictures. So I took more and sent both sets to them and am still awaiting a reply. I asked for a partial refund as the guitar works, i'd rather keep it than go through the hassle of sending it back and waiting how long for another one to ship out. I also don't know how customs works in that case, I did have to pay a fee upon arrival I know I won't get that money back but I don't know if i'll have to pay again if I get a replacement.

Anywho, this guitar falls under the category of you get what you pay for. I can't describe anything as good, but also can't describe anything as bad. Definitely feels like with a little bit of work can be a very fun guitar but haven't been able to do anything with it since I'm waiting to see what's up from Thomann. 

Neck is pretty chunky, I've suffered from a lifelong RSI and this neck isn't helping in the slightest. Neck finish is uneven but acceptable. Nut is a little sharp on the treble side just needs to be rounded off a tad to stop it from eating into my finger. You can feel the fret ends everywhere but it's also not eating away at my fingers. Fret surface is very, very rough. I don't know how to describe it but with the beefiness of the neck and the roughness of the frets it's like i'm putting in work dragging a hacksaw across a 2x4. Most noticeable on the treble side but the more I play the smoother it gets so maybe a very light sand or steel wool would clean it up. Very neck heavy with the thickness of the neck but the body is surprisingly thin and light. It has pickups, they work. 3 way selector switch feels mushy. This guitar reminds me a lot of the Washburn WG series. 

TL;DR: Mine came damaged. Also needs a little work. Worth every penny, where else you gonna get a multiscale 8 string from a reputable retailer and brand shipped to your door for less than $300.


----------



## Zhysick

Very interested in how it end up. I've been thinking in buying that guitar as well as the r456fr just for fun as I am enjoying a lot my ff7 deluxe (waiting for a Jeff Loomis blackout bridge right now). So, the neck really is a D ahaped neck... 2x4 style? Because the c shaped from the deluxe model is pretty much a D shape for me... if the cheap r458 is a strong D shape might be an absolute no-no for me...

Hope everything ends well for you. Cheers!! A few pics won't hurt!! ;-)


----------



## lewis

not guna lie, the much cheaper 458BK, looks complete trash to me. That looks TOO cheap so unsurprising its garbage.


----------



## Zhysick

Yes, it looks very cheap but as I have a love/hate relationship with 8 string guitars I wouldn't mind trying with the cheaper one if it is playable. A pair of 808s or some dimarzios PAF8 (normally those are the sets that are easier to find dirty cheap around here) and ready to go. I don't mind doing a bit of working in a cheap guitar or even investing a pro fret dressing and levelling if it is good enough (like the deluxe model) but if it is a 2x4 neck... no way.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Since I opened a ticket their responses have been much more consistent and faster. Originally I'd asked what the discount amount would be and they said since the damage was "very big" it would be a high discount at the cost of losing my warranty.

Despite everything about the guitar being passable at best I was still excited to riff around on an 8 and had lots of nitpicks I was going to do to my brand new 'beater'. But the whole experience has soured me on the whole thing and i'm instead making a transport claim and seeing if I can just return it for my money back instead of a replacement. Waiting on a reply from them to see if that's an option.

For a $300 guitar that plays like a $300 guitar I think i'll put that money towards something in the $1000 range. Not ruling out just buying the better version though.

I'll be sure to take tons of pics before I send it back so you guys have an idea of what that model is like.


----------



## BigHandy

What does "2x4 neck" mean? I guess it's have to do something with how the wood been fabricated?


----------



## lewis

BigHandy said:


> What does "2x4 neck" mean? I guess it's have to do something with how the wood been fabricated?


no I think he means that because the neck profile is thick to him, or uncomfy to him he means it feels like this - 






I personally have no issue with the necks on either the 8 or the 6. But then I dont get bogged down in all this. I just pick up a guitar and play it.


----------



## Zhysick

Yes. 2x4 is how you exaggeratedly refer to a D shaped neck with excessively pronounced "shoulders". I hate that kind of necks.

Lewis, remember the Deluxe models (the ones we have) are C shape (and I am happy with that) but the cheaper ones (R45*) are D shaped and so my concerns


----------



## lewis

Zhysick said:


> Yes. 2x4 is how you exaggeratedly refer to a D shaped neck with excessively pronounced "shoulders". I hate that kind of necks.
> 
> Lewis, *remember the Deluxe models (the ones we have) are C shape (and I am happy with that) but the cheaper ones (R45*) are D shaped and so my concerns*



Ouch!. I did not know that.
yeah that would give my hand bad cramp!.


----------



## blacai

Here a video of the harley benton FF 7. Tone is not the best ...but well, just to see how it looks like.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Still no resolution on my issue. This whole thing is very frustrating and off-putting, and every experience related to getting this solved has been negative. Sent a couple emails asking a question and I understand that they're in the opposite time zone and all but they haven't replied to me since Saturday.


----------



## lewis

bumping this as I plan to pick up the 2018 model this year once my 2017 model mods are finished
(Just neck pickup and toggle switch and its done)

and I plan to mod the 2018 one too.
will do threads etc


----------



## Isx

I managed to score a set of EMGs off of the bay and see if I could for them in!

The HBZ pickups are a little bit more rounded than the EMGs so the routes need a small bit of modification in order to fit, I’m pretty bad at woodwork but managed the job with a seemed and some sandpaper.










The wiring was tricky but with a bit of ocd magic and wiring up a series a23 battery holder I’ve maged to get all of it inside pretty tidily!


----------



## lewis

Isx said:


> I managed to score a set of EMGs off of the bay and see if I could for them in!
> 
> The HBZ pickups are a little bit more rounded than the EMGs so the routes need a small bit of modification in order to fit, I’m pretty bad at woodwork but managed the job with a seemed and some sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wiring was tricky but with a bit of ocd magic and wiring up a series a23 battery holder I’ve maged to get all of it inside pretty tidily!


YESS /\

thats excellent!

very well done. Nice to know it IS possible to cram active electronics in these.


----------



## Isx

lewis said:


> YESS /\
> 
> thats excellent!
> 
> very well done. Nice to know it IS possible to cram active electronics in these.



Hardest part was enlarging the pickup routes. I think having a mini switch to replace the stock one would leave even more space in the cavity and you could probably fit a 9v in there but the 24v mod sounds pretty awesome, just means changing the batteries more often unfortunately.


----------



## Zhysick

I swapped the stock pups of my FF7 for an active Duncan in neck and a emg in bridge with no need of nodding the routes. Fitted in there nicely.

I removed the tone lot by the way so more room for the battery... enough for a 18v mod... soon... the 81-7 running with 18volts usually sounds quite better...


----------



## Funkoptimus

Why can’t I see the pics?


----------



## Wallysef

Can't see the pics either ...


----------



## Wallysef

Isx said:


> I managed to score a set of EMGs off of the bay and see if I could for them in!
> 
> The HBZ pickups are a little bit more rounded than the EMGs so the routes need a small bit of modification in order to fit, I’m pretty bad at woodwork but managed the job with a seemed and some sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wiring was tricky but with a bit of ocd magic and wiring up a series a23 battery holder I’ve maged to get all of it inside pretty tidily!


Weird...Can only see the pics by sending a reply ! Which type are your EMG pups ? How does it sound ?


----------



## bostjan

Isx said:


> I managed to score a set of EMGs off of the bay and see if I could for them in!
> 
> The HBZ pickups are a little bit more rounded than the EMGs so the routes need a small bit of modification in order to fit, I’m pretty bad at woodwork but managed the job with a seemed and some sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wiring was tricky but with a bit of ocd magic and wiring up a series a23 battery holder I’ve maged to get all of it inside pretty tidily!


Looks like a tight fit, but the aesthetic works quite well. 
Those leads all look like they are 5x longer than they need to be, except the battery clip that's too short. :/ It's a wonder that all fits in the cavity without causing any trouble


----------



## Lukhas

Time to bump this I suppose.


----------



## lewis

Lukhas said:


> Time to bump this I suppose.



dayumn he got a lemon haha.

Such inconsistent nonsense. my 2017 had some paint finish flaws but the frets are not sharp at all. How can it be so random from them?

Really need to step their QC up.


----------



## dan0151

Just ordered one of these, wonder what the QC will be like.

https://www.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_te_7_fanfret_fbb_2018_dlx.htm


----------



## lewis

dan0151 said:


> Just ordered one of these, wonder what the QC will be like.
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_te_7_fanfret_fbb_2018_dlx.htm


please put up a NGD thread !!!

Want to see one of these with real pictures and opinion


----------



## Matt Ress

I second that! We need NGD thread!


----------



## Ivars V

lewis said:


> please put up a NGD thread !!!
> 
> Want to see one of these with real pictures and opinion





Matt Ress said:


> I second that! We need NGD thread!



I 666 that! I'm GASing for one, but I gotta see proper pics.


----------



## chopeth

http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-stole-hulks-fanfret-8.329327/


----------



## Ivars V

Turns out, there's a review out for the Te-7. Seems decent.


----------



## Fraz666

Wallysef said:


> Weird...Can only see the pics by sending a reply ! Which type are your EMG pups ? How does it sound ?





TheBloodstained said:


> ...dat' 7-string!


so I bought this one, I replaced the pu with an EMG 81-7 and is splendid. also, it was a B-stock (= used)


----------



## lewis

Ivars V said:


> Turns out, there's a review out for the Te-7. Seems decent.




Hipshot lockers and Bareknuckles and thats an amazing guitar imo


----------



## dan0151

mine has arrived need to find the time to do a full NGD thread. Definitely neck heavy but over all QC seems pretty good.


----------



## dan0151

the more I look at it the more I think it would look better with a matching headstock...and maybe just a volume knob


----------



## Ivars V

dan0151 said:


> the more I look at it the more I think it would look better with a matching headstock...and maybe just a volume knob



Picsssss! Naow!11!1


----------



## dan0151

what are people using now to upload ?


----------



## dan0151

to follow


----------



## Vulak

Hi All, new here! I just ordered an 8 string fanfret to play with a bit, as I want to test the fan frets before ordering a multiscale Kiesel. However, I would like to know if anybody has experiences with switching hardware on this. I will fit a set of Sperzel locking tuners, a SD Nazgul/Sentient, CTS pots, switchcraft jack, usual stuff. Of course also a fret job to fix anything that didn't came out properly. I just wanted to know if anybody know which bridge would fit as a replacement.

I waqs thinking Hipshot 21 degrees multiscale as it looks like the 9th fret is the perpendicular (at least I think, I still didnt get my hands on the guitar to check)


----------



## Phil Lewis

Vulak said:


> Hi All, new here! I just ordered an 8 string fanfret to play with a bit, as I want to test the fan frets before ordering a multiscale Kiesel. However, I would like to know if anybody has experiences with switching hardware on this. I will fit a set of Sperzel locking tuners, a SD Nazgul/Sentient, CTS pots, switchcraft jack, usual stuff. Of course also a fret job to fix anything that didn't came out properly. I just wanted to know if anybody know which bridge would fit as a replacement.
> 
> I waqs thinking Hipshot 21 degrees multiscale as it looks like the 9th fret is the perpendicular (at least I think, I still didnt get my hands on the guitar to check)



Did you get anywhere with modding yet?

I have a 2017 on the way (with soapbar style pups), and am planning a few tweaks...


----------



## lewis

Phil Lewis said:


> Did you get anywhere with modding yet?
> 
> I have a 2017 on the way (with soapbar style pups), and am planning a few tweaks...


Where did you find that?


----------



## Phil Lewis

lewis said:


> Where did you find that?


I found it on eBay. It should have arrived today, but the carrier messed up.


----------



## Phil Lewis

Looks like delivery woes are resolved... on for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Acaciastrain360

Phil Lewis said:


> Did you get anywhere with modding yet?
> 
> I have a 2017 on the way (with soapbar style pups), and am planning a few tweaks...


Interested to know how you get on


----------



## Phil Lewis

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Interested to know how you get on


I started a thread in the “luthiery/modifications” section.
I thing much there at the moment, just a description of the guitar as received, and my initial plans.

I hope to start tweaking in two to three weeks...


----------



## Phil Lewis

Vulak said:


> Hi All, new here! I just ordered an 8 string fanfret to play with a bit, as I want to test the fan frets before ordering a multiscale Kiesel. However, I would like to know if anybody has experiences with switching hardware on this. I will fit a set of Sperzel locking tuners, a SD Nazgul/Sentient, CTS pots, switchcraft jack, usual stuff. Of course also a fret job to fix anything that didn't came out properly. I just wanted to know if anybody know which bridge would fit as a replacement.
> 
> I waqs thinking Hipshot 21 degrees multiscale as it looks like the 9th fret is the perpendicular (at least I think, I still didnt get my hands on the guitar to check)


The 9th fret is the perpendicular fret, and with 25.5 to 27” scale, I believe that makes the 18 degree bridge the closest fit (according to the Hipshot calculator).

I’m also consider Hipshot Solo “bridges”, which would be a much closer relation to the hardware on the guitar.

I think either option is going to require some holes to be plugged, though...


----------



## itll_be_ok

Is this model discontinued? I can't find it anymore on thomann's site.


----------



## Phil Lewis

It does seem to be, yes. 

At the time of my first post, they had it advertised as ‘b stock’, but about a week ago that listing vanished.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Phil Lewis said:


> It does seem to be, yes.
> 
> At the time of my first post, they had it advertised as ‘b stock’, but about a week ago that listing vanished.


Guess I nailed that one! 

It's not a bad guitar. It was a little bit flawed, but considering the €213 price tag, I can't really complain.

What really made a difference was the lousy/crappy fretjob: a few frets came unglued, unevenly glued, etc. It had to go for a full fret fix.
So, my luthier/tech glued in and pressed in the bad frets and gave it a good fret level (not many problems there), and overall fretjob. Now it plays like a dream! 

Pickups are a bit lousy, lacking midrange. Being the 2018 version, it is not a direct replacement for EMGs/SDs.
However, the easy fix is to change the volume pot to 1Meg. It made all the difference. I still have to tweak te preamp, compared to the 6str/7str, but I guess it's just the way it goes.


----------

